# overclocking.....



## anilthomas26 (Jan 13, 2007)

if i overclock ma processor within safe limits....(that is so that it doesn burn out...)........ i can restore it to its stock speed right ???


that is...is overclockin reversible...??


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes overclock is reversible.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 15, 2007)

anilthomas26 said:
			
		

> if i overclock ma processor within safe limits....(that is so that it doesn burn out...)........ i can restore it to its stock speed right ???
> 
> 
> that is...is overclockin reversible...??



If your hardware (mobo) is smart enough it should automatically revert to stock if you cross the limits. But volt modding still needs caution.


----------

